# After a good mountain bike



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

After a good mountain bike
No more than 300 quid but no idea what to look for second hand not a problem be used for woods at back of house and gravel type paths local to me


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

I would say for £300 you should be able to get yourself a nice Trek.

Like this - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Trek-Moun...1152982089?pt=UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item19e13be849


----------



## mini-eggs (Nov 29, 2007)

Stick to a hardtail at that price, you'll get better spec for the money. Instead of compromising on parts just to have rear suspension.

£300 second hand should get you something pretty tidy, get looking


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Treks are good bikes, my wife loves hers and its got good running gear components etc, 
I've got a bmc hardtail and love it which I would of recommend if you hadn't put up a price limit.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Here are a few, one just over the £300

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-53-mountain-bike-white-id_8206682.html

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-52-mountain-bike-black-id_8207349.html

http://www.edinburghbicycle.com/products/revolution-ascent-xc-disc-13?bct=browse/bicycles

The last one is the one i have, its a little heavy but at the price point they always will be.


----------

